# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  The overachievers of MMA

## Hunter

Often things are really negative like so and so sucks but how about the guys that are overachievers and often underdogs but still win, I was thinking about these guys

Sakuraba-As a wrestlings journilist once said in the history of mixed martial arts there is Sakuraba and then everyone else
Couture-Beat Belfort when he was ripping everyone up. After back to back loses came back to dominate Chuck and Tito
Royce-No one expected the 180 pound brazilian to win a match much less three UFC tournements.

What are some of your guys thoughts?

----------


## BigRandy

bj penn- no one thought he could beat matt and he put up a tough fight against GSP even after being away from ufc for a while

----------


## USfighterFC

As odd as this may sound Takanori Gomi is another one. This guy had absolutely NO stand up when he came from SHOOTO. Nobody thought he would do anything in Pride. Not only that he is a high school drop out and his own family disowned him and he's dishonored in his own family. Now he is Pride GP champ and lightweight champ and doesnt look like he'll be dethroned anytime soon.

----------


## catabolic kid

Jeremy Horn

----------


## catabolic kid

Also, Evan Tanner.

He started his submission training using instructional videos. I do not know all of the details but I know that basicly his life was a mess and then he decided to drop everytihng and start training in MMA....later on he was the MW champ in the UFC.

----------


## Panzerfaust

> Jeremy Horn



Horn could be argued against since he never really "came through" in the big fight. But he did put up one hell of a struggle against Frank Shamrock back in what, 1999?

----------


## catabolic kid

> Horn could be argued against since he never really "came through" in the big fight. But he did put up one hell of a struggle against Frank Shamrock back in what, 1999?


Good Point...I just added him because he defeated many people who were more physically talented than he was or those who were considered to have more potential in fighting than he.

Any thoughts on Evan Tanner?

----------


## Hunter

> Good Point...I just added him because he defeated many people who were more physically talented than he was or those who were considered to have more potential in fighting than he.
> 
> Any thoughts on Evan Tanner?


I would not really call him an overachiever. He started out slow(presonal life wise he was a little messy but no Kerr) He was on a roll before he lost to tito he was 23-3 when before he lost to tito. Everyone knew he would be great I mean he is a big middleweight and the crow would not have beat him but he got caught with those elbows. He was schooling him up to that point. You are correct he did start teaching himself BJJ through tapes but he joined up with team quest who actively pursued him. So I would not say he is an overachiever.

----------


## catabolic kid

> I would not really call him an overachiever. He started out slow(presonal life wise he was a little messy but no Kerr) He was on a roll before he lost to tito he was 23-3 when before he lost to tito. Everyone knew he would be great I mean he is a big middleweight and *the crow would not have beat him but he got caught with those elbows.* He was schooling him up to that point. You are correct he did start teaching himself BJJ through tapes but he joined up with team quest who actively pursued him. So I would not say he is an overachiever.


I agree with that 110%, Tanner was beating Crow....and that is why the UFC needs to take elbows out of the game...how many people want to pay for a big fight and then have it end with a cut...it is insane. Having elbows to the face in MMA is ridiculous.

----------


## phwSSJ

> I agree with that 110%, Tanner was beating Crow....and that is why the UFC needs to take elbows out of the game...how many people want to pay for a big fight and then have it end with a cut...it is insane. Having elbows to the face in MMA is ridiculous.


Ya.. why do you think its illegal in pride!
People would rather see someones face stomped in! UFC has it backwards.. and Dana White needs to die slow and got to hell! ...and take Joe Rogan with him. :Evil2:

----------


## Hunter

> I agree with that 110%, Tanner was beating Crow....and that is why the UFC needs to take elbows out of the game...how many people want to pay for a big fight and then have it end with a cut...it is insane. Having elbows to the face in MMA is ridiculous.


I would say take away elbows on the ground and add them standing less cuts(yes I know about the crow and Riveria fight) then add knees the ground and the ufc is good to go. I dont mind stomps or soccor kicks but I wouldn't cry to see them not implimented and since the NSAC would never allow soccor kicks or stomps I say take away elbows on the ground and keep thems standing and add knees to the head on the ground

----------


## Quil

If you take out elbows, Kenny Florian is done. I think he's won 3 of his UFC fights via doctor stoppage due to cuts. I agree with adding knees on the ground, I'm a big fan of that.

----------


## USfighterFC

Elbows are pretty shitty. You never see a fighter hurt by elbows, just a cut that always ends a fight prematurely.

----------


## Quil

Whenever a discussion on cuts starts, I can't help but think of Marvin Eastman v Vitor. Jesus, it looked like someone took a hatchet to his forehead.

----------


## phwSSJ

> Whenever a discussion on cuts starts, I can't help but think of Marvin Eastman v Vitor. Jesus, it looked like someone took a hatchet to his forehead.



My thoughts exactly!


and ya Kenny is a little bitch!
Elbows can knock you out but not the way these guys throw them..actually I have yet to see anyone in the UFC throw and elbow properly.

Knees and stomps are fkng awesome ...Dana White is a BITCH..plus he looks like a child malester... and Joe Rogan is such a wanabe its annoying. They both neeed a public exacution :Evil2:

----------


## MASTER

Rickson Gracie

----------


## J.S.N.

> I agree with that 110%, Tanner was beating Crow....and that is why the UFC needs to take elbows out of the game...how many people want to pay for a big fight and then have it end with a cut...it is insane. Having elbows to the face in MMA is ridiculous.


what's even more ridiculous, when you watch the replays a bunch of times you notice that the majority of the cuts were actually opened with swipes from the crow's gloves. elbows i can handle even though i don'tlike them, but there is no way the gloves should have so many sharp seams as to slice an opponent open.

----------


## USfighterFC

> Rickson Gracie



Biggest myth in MMA.

----------


## Hunter

> Biggest myth in MMA.


easier saying your 400-0 then doing it. Rickson Gracie taught us this and that if you can pick your opponents pick pro wrestlers and you will always look good

----------


## MASTER

> Biggest myth in MMA.


Probably, but still no one has beaten him in mma, I know he only fought like 10 fights, but 10 undefeated is still a good record.

----------


## USfighterFC

> Probably, but still no one has beaten him in mma, I know he only fought like 10 fights, but 10 undefeated is still a good record.



it aint that impressive when the 10 people you beat are nobodies. And no funaki doesnt count because he was extremely done with the sport by the time Rickson fought him. Also Bas Rutten and Kazushi Sakuraba openly challenged him but Rickson asked for a ridiculous amount of money that no company would have paid for and he full well knew that. You make the company look like the bad guy when they turn down that figure when it is yourself that is the bad guy cuz you dont have the guts to meet the challenge.

----------


## MASTER

> it aint that impressive when the 10 people you beat are nobodies. And no funaki doesnt count because he was extremely done with the sport by the time Rickson fought him. Also Bas Rutten and Kazushi Sakuraba openly challenged him but Rickson asked for a ridiculous amount of money that no company would have paid for and he full well knew that. You make the company look like the bad guy when they turn down that figure when it is yourself that is the bad guy cuz you dont have the guts to meet the challenge.


Yeh i see your point. I wouldve liked to have seen him fight Rutten tho i must say.

----------


## goose

What do you guys think of Marco Ruas?


goose...

----------


## Hunter

> What do you guys think of Marco Ruas?
> 
> 
> goose...


Showed a good striker can hang in mma. Not to mention he trained Rizzo which I think is one of his biggest accomplishements. I made a thread about fighters who changed the sport and mentioned him. Great fighter gotta love the foots stomps

----------


## goose

I guess marco was one of the first complete fighters in the game with Ken and bas.


goose...

----------


## USfighterFC

Marco was a great fighter no doubt. King of the Streets.

----------


## Tedbear981

> Elbows are pretty shitty. You never see a fighter hurt by elbows, just a cut that always ends a fight prematurely.


Could not agree more, the best rule ever in Pride was no elbows....

----------


## phwSSJ

> it aint that impressive when the 10 people you beat are nobodies. And no funaki doesnt count because he was extremely done with the sport by the time Rickson fought him. Also Bas Rutten and Kazushi Sakuraba openly challenged him but Rickson asked for a ridiculous amount of money that no company would have paid for and he full well knew that. You make the company look like the bad guy when they turn down that figure when it is yourself that is the bad guy cuz you dont have the guts to meet the challenge.



Its funny how people talk sh1t about Rickson... yall have no idea what he is about..

----------


## USfighterFC

> Its funny how people talk sh1t about Rickson... yall have no idea what he is about..


Why dont you enlighten us as to what he's about since your oh so knowledgable.

----------


## J.S.N.

> it aint that impressive when the 10 people you beat are nobodies. And no funaki doesnt count because he was extremely done with the sport by the time Rickson fought him.


yeah and not mention that funaki broke his cheeck and almost beat him.

----------

